# Navistar Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Navistar LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings 
The LPGA moves back to the United States this week with the playing of the Navistar LPGA Classic. Although there will still be 6 more events, this will be the last full field event of the 2012 season. Four events in Asia, followed by one in Mexico, and capped off by the season ending Titleholders Championship will follow. All are limited field events. 

This will be the 21st of 27 tournaments scheduled this year. Here are the key details:

Course: RTJ Golf Trail, Capitol Hill, The Senator
Where: Prattville, Alabama
Defending Champion: Lexi Thompson
Winning Score: 66-68-67-70= 268 (-19)

Final Field: 144 players
Par: 72
Yardage: 6,460 yards
Purse: $1,300.000

I will give you the pairings as soon as they become available.

My strength of field rating is 47%, making it the second weakest field of the year. Some of the big names that will not be teeing it up include: Cristie Kerr, Na Yeon Choi, Ai Miyazato, Paula Creamer, I.K. Kim, Morgan Pressel, Karie Webb, Jiyai Shin, Catriona Matthew, Mika Miyazato, Inbee Park, Shanshan Feng, Momoko Ueda, Julie Inkster, Jodi Ewart, Julia Sergas, and Jessica Korda.
With this being the final full field event, and so many players not playing, it will give those players fighting to keep their playing cards a better chance for a higher finish.

Predicting my top 12 this week is really a challenge, but here goes:

1- So Yeon Ryu
2- Stacy Lewis
3- Lexi Thompson
4- Angela Stanford
5- Michelle Wie
6- Suzann Pettersen
7- Amy Yang
8- Azahara Munoz
9- Yani Tseng
10-Anna Nordqvist
11-Sydnee Michaels
12-Brittany Lang

Here are television times:

Sep 20 - GC 6:30 PM-8:30 PM EST
Sep 21 - GC 6:30 PM-8:30 PM EST
Sep 22 - GC 2:00 PM-5:00 PM EST
Sep 23 - GC 2:00 PM-5:00 PM EST

For more on this topic (too large to cut and paste):
Mostly Harmless: Navistar LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1 

1 Lexi Thompson -9 
2 Hee Young Park -7 
2 Lizette Salas -7 
4 Mi Hyang Lee -6 
4 Amanda Blumenherst -6 
4 Stacy Lewis -6 
4 Karen Stupples -6 
4 Wendy Ward -6 
9 Dori Carter -5 
9 Karlin Beck -5 
9 Alena Sharp -5 
9 Angela Stanford -5 
9 Sydnee Michaels -5 
9 Lorie Kane -5


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 2.

1 Lexi Thompson -12 
2 Mi Jung Hur -11 
2 Mindy Kim -11 
4 Dori Carter -10 
4 Lizette Salas -10 
4 Hee Young Park -10 
7 Lorie Kane -9 
7 Angela Stanford -9 
7 Sydnee Michaels -9 
7 Gerina Piller -9 
11 Natalie Gulbis -8 
11 Jennifer Johnson -8 
11 Alena Sharp -8 
11 Stacy Lewis -8


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the third round:

1 Stacy Lewis -15 
2 Angela Stanford -13 
3 Lizette Salas -12 
4 Haeji Kang -11 
4 Mi Jung Hur -11 
6 Sarah Jane Smith -10 
6 Hee Young Park -10 
6 Lexi Thompson -10 
9 Beatriz Recari -9 
9 So Yeon Ryu -9 
9 Nicole Castrale -9 
9 Vicky Hurst -9 
9 Jennifer Johnson -9 
9 Sydnee Michaels -9 
9 Dori Carter -9


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the FINAL scores:

1 Stacy Lewis -18 F 
2 Lexi Thompson -16 F 
3 Mi Jung Hur -15 F 
3 Haeji Kang -15 F 
3 Angela Stanford -15 F 
6 Beatriz Recari -14 F 
6 Sarah Jane Smith -14 F 
8 Meena Lee -13 F 
8 So Yeon Ryu -13 F 
8 Hee Young Park -13 F 
11 Azahara Munoz -12 F 
11 Pernilla Lindberg -12 F 
11 Jennifer Johnson -12 F 
14 Nicole Castrale -11 F 
14 Dori Carter -11 F 
16 Dewi Claire Schreefel -10 F 
16 Sandra Gal -10 F 
16 Mina Harigae -10 F 
16 Sydnee Michaels -10 F 
16 Lizette Salas -10 F


----------

